# Auto Detox - 500 Arbarth



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

On the cards Monday was this fantastic little 500 Arbarth, if I call it a Fiat the owner will send the mafiosa round ! ha ha 

Booking: A new car protection detail + interior

On arrival:




























The owner has already been out playing so there was some dirt & grime to remove, although not too much.

First up Wheel arches & tyres (sv brush) with G101 8:1 & a long handled vikan brush & rinsed off



















Alloys where also cleaned with G101 a Swissvax brush & mini drum stick for the inners rinsed with the pw.










Door shuts were cleaned aswell apc & a swissvax brush



















Foaming was taken car of using valetpro p/h neutral snowfoam










While this dwelled I took care of the grills, rubbers etc SV brush again

Washed two bucket method + 2 grit guards, rinsed










On inspection there was no tar at all on the car & claying took nothing at all from the panels I tested, the paint was slick & very clean, a credit to the cars prep' there was one slight mark on the boot which was easily taken care of using Menzerna 106fa by hand (later after drying).

On to drying with plush Duragloss drying towles










Cleansing of the paint was taken care of with the chicago rotary a yellow 3M polishing pad & Dodo Lime Prime










Ready for the protection chosen by the proud new owner was Zaino Z2 Pro x 3

First the Arbarth was wiped over with Z6










The mixture taken care of










45mins curing time then buffed off & Z6 applied again

While the layers were making with the protection I took care of the interior:

· Vacuumed - Charles & Envy brush :thumb:
· Leather treated - gliptone
· Glass cleaned inside & out - SV crystal 
· Biggest tax holder in the world removed
· Window sticker removed
· Alloys - autobahn
· Exhausts - Brilliant ! metal polish by hand & mf cloth










Finally after all the jobs were done Z8 wipe over of the car










After around 7.5 hours work she looked in the gloomy afternoon skies like this:














































































































































































































































































































































Apologies for the amount if pictures I got a little carried away

I would like to thank the owner for looking after me all day, having such a great interest in his car & detailing, the stories, bike chat & general entertainment that makes such a nice detail a really nice day, a real nice guy, Thank you 

Thanks for taking the time to look,

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Great work! love that little car!! So much character


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, what a lovely little car


----------



## slickboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent job as I know the owner was well pleased! Would love to see a unique car like that, as we don't have those here in the states. Well done!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

good work Barry, i really love those things


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Good work. Fantastic little car and I cant wait to try my cousins :-D


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work, best looking car a present IMO (In my price range!!)........:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - like the wheels although they look really easy to kerb


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The owner was well chuffed with this, it's been posted on the Fiat Forums, I knew I recognised the van from somewhere! Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slickboy said:


> Excellent job as I know the owner was well pleased! Would love to see a unique car like that, as we don't have those here in the states. Well done!


Thanks much appreciated  they are a great car



glyn waxmaster said:


> good work Barry, i really love those things


Thanks Glyn, I was very taken with it, the look, the interior & the sound was awesome ! 



Lloyd71 said:


> The owner was well chuffed with this, it's been posted on the Fiat Forums, I knew I recognised the van from somewhere! Looks spot on :thumb:


 I'm embarrased about the state of my van at the moment I just dont have time to clean it.

Owner was a real nice guy glad he is happy 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

ottimo lavoro, gia ordinato una Abarth 500 per la moglia


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work!

Love the 500 Abarth, it just looks sooo good!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the car so much. It's awesome. 

Loving your work too.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart looking little cars these, nice work.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure the owner was pleased, looked a top quality job. Lovely car as well.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Barry...through gritted teeth LOL...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Barry, nice job on a cool car.:thumb:


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Being a Fiat owner also i love these little cars and that looks stunning, Good job mate!

Reece


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work, do you apply z8 with a spray head or applicator pad?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Top work there chap. It's good to see a post indicating why it takes as long to do a new car prep as many oft feel a new car doesn't need much work. You've shown they do!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks very tasty indeed!! :argie:

Excellent results mate!!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Really enjoyed that write up!

What a great little car :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Barry...through gritted teeth LOL...


ha ha sorry for the teaser pic Tim couldnt resist 



Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning Barry, nice job on a cool car.:thumb:


Thanks Rob 



fiestadetailer said:


> great work, do you apply z8 with a spray head or applicator pad?


I changed the spray head a while back so spray direct onto panel & buff with duragloss polishing cloth, thanks 



Wonderdetail said:


> Top work there chap. It's good to see a post indicating why it takes as long to do a new car prep as many oft feel a new car doesn't need much work. You've shown they do!


Hi Paul, I agree new cars take just as long & need just as much work as other cars, the only break on this car was when we had a few spots of rain I tidied up for a few mins then was right back at it 

Regards
Baz


----------



## thomasb (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a great drivers car,you have done a stunning job.:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Def more character than the mini, right little road rat.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Such a cool little car! Excellent work, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

That's an awesome looking little car!

Think I might have to go have a look at one. The interior looks cool too!

Lovely job on it too!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad Alan got in touch with you, nice results too.

I'm probably going to order an Abarth 500 Essesse next year, in Campanola (I think that;s how it's spelt) Grey.

Actually look like the 500 is starting to sell at last, not seen as many around as I expected, bearing in mind it's been on UK shores for 14 months now.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

thomasb said:


> This is a great drivers car,you have done a stunning job.:thumb:


Thanka mate :thumb:



Stew said:


> That's an awesome looking little car!
> 
> Think I might have to go have a look at one. The interior looks cool too!
> 
> Lovely job on it too!


The car is awesome & I now want one ! lol Interior is excellent 



The Detail Doctor said:


> Glad Alan got in touch with you, nice results too.
> 
> I'm probably going to order an Abarth 500 Essesse next year, in Campanola (I think that;s how it's spelt) Grey.
> 
> Actually look like the 500 is starting to sell at last, not seen as many around as I expected, bearing in mind it's been on UK shores for 14 months now.


I would like to thank The Detail Doctor for the referal thank you :thumb:

Talking with Alain there is already quite a bit you can do to these little lovlies I'm interested exactly what will happen to his car 
--

Thanks for all the kind words gent's

Regards
Baz


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice work and cool car.

What's the score with using lime prime before zaino? I asked this ages ago and was told not too because the oils in lime prime would mess up zaino sealing to the paint?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work, Great car.

I love the 500... and the Abarth. Well, WOW!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice work!
what did you dress the tyres with?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Nice work and cool car.
> 
> What's the score with using lime prime before zaino? I asked this ages ago and was told not too because the oils in lime prime would mess up zaino sealing to the paint?


I have used this system before on a 6 Series I look after every week & close to 6 months after application it's still doing fine so I cant see a problem but if you are weary maybe Z aio or pc fusion might be a good alternative ? Thanks 



ryand said:


> nice work!
> what did you dress the tyres with?


Thanks, I used Chemical guys long lasting trim gel 

Regards
Baz


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great little car, Great job. I have the same booked in on saturday and cant wait.

Robbie


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> I have used this system before on a 6 Series I look after every week & close to 6 months after application it's still doing fine so I cant see a problem but if you are weary maybe Z aio or pc fusion might be a good alternative ? Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Baz


Thanks Baz,

I always give it a Z aio after polish but good to hear your views on it.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Great little car, Great job. I have the same booked in on saturday and cant wait.
> 
> Robbie


Robbie they are a great little car mate, have fun :thumb:



jamiec said:


> Thanks Baz,
> 
> I always give it a Z aio after polish but good to hear your views on it.


My pleasure mate 

Regards
Baz


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a funky little car that is - love them..! Beautiful work as well. It looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant detail, lovely little pocket rocket


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

nice motor, terrific job.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome work, IDEM car.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nissan SE-R's said:


> Awesome work, IDEM car.


Thanks, but IDEM ? sorry have no idea what that means 

Baz


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GREAT JOB! 


I love the car! I hope they import them!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks, but IDEM ? sorry have no idea what that means
> 
> Baz


Etymology From Latin idem ("'the same'").


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice, very nice, I love those little fiats, its on the short list to replace our Puma


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

The amount of times I've kept coming back to this tread is getting out of hand...

I've only had my Swift Sport a matter of months now and im pineing for one of these...

SS one sounds SO good!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> GREAT JOB!
> 
> I love the car! I hope they import them!


If they do mate get down & take a look, very nice lilttle motor ! :thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> Nice, very nice, I love those little fiats, its on the short list to replace our Puma


Thanks 



GaryF1 said:


> The amount of times I've kept coming back to this tread is getting out of hand...
> 
> I've only had my Swift Sport a matter of months now and im pineing for one of these...
> 
> SS one sounds SO good!


ha ha very addictive little cars they are, you know you want one 

Regards
Barry


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awsome work, they are a cool wee wagon


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

great work there mate:thumb: personally don't like the standard 500's but the arbarth is actually quite sexual :lol: what size engine is in them ?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> great work there mate:thumb: personally don't like the standard 500's but the arbarth is actually quite sexual :lol: what size engine is in them ?


Cheers JB, I think they are 1.4 turbo & make a great raasping noise for such a small engine, very funky :thumb:

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

SO COOL! Although the exhausts look like clip ons!


----------

